# Hunting whip



## arizonahoney (29 September 2011)

I know it's carried at the point of balance...beyond that, would appreciate some pointers on usage!


----------



## Rose Folly (29 September 2011)

Not quite sure what you mean. A hunting whip in my book is exactly what its name implies. You use it for:

Hooking open gates

At a right angle, lash hanging, to keep hounds away from your horse

To lead someone's horse (you pass the lash through the horse's bit rings or even through the back of the noseband if you have to (invluable if someone is hurt and you have to take their horse somewhere)

To hook back a branch or a 'floating' piece of wire

To poke the Master in the back to tell him he's not doing the job right (no, really not!!!) 

I once used mine, in loop shape, to pull an unhorsed follower out of a bog

I that the sort of thing you meant? Incidentally in three decades of hunting I don't think I have EVER used it on my horse!


----------



## JenHunt (29 September 2011)

to carry it correctly (if you are not hunt staff) then in my understanding the lash should be looped up into your hand. 

I take the whip in my hand at balance point, then coil the lash up two or three times.


----------



## HuntingB (29 September 2011)

Good uses Rose Folly!
 I used mine to make a slip for a left behind pup the other day. She needed rescuing from some unsavoury characters!

arizonahoney, do you mean how do you hold it when your on board?
If so, held at the bone end with lash hanging down. So you're holding the main body of the whip and part of the lash. Not sure if I've explained that very well, ut I'm sure regular hunting people will know what I mean! Sorry! x


----------



## Happy Hunter (29 September 2011)

On more 'challenging' rides I pop a little velcro loop on my hunting breast plate - so that when im jumping or being otherwise hands busy - I can 'hook' it on and use both hands on reins!

be very careful you dont let the lash dangle about  - nothing worse than a horse standing on it and ripping the whip out of your hand!


----------



## Rose Folly (29 September 2011)

Thought I'd add a cautionary tale to this. As a 9 year old child, daughter of a martinet but wonderful retired MFH, I had a new pony. He was over from Ireland on the boat, a corker, but had obviously been badly treated, and was terrified of whips. 

I was not allowed to hunt without a whip, so, during the summer months after we bought him, I was told it was my job to make the pony feel entirely comfortable about his rider carrying one. I worked hard at it, so, so gently, until he was not bothered by it at all.

On the fateful day we were riding through our local village, my father's big hunter striding out in front, me on the pony trailing behind, still doing our whip practice. I gently flicked the lash over to his left hand side, but it got caught in the coping stones of the roadside wall. I couldn't make up my mind whether to let go of pony or whip - did neither, was pulled off backwards, and whacked my head on said wall. My father rode on home, by his own admission occasionalyy grumpily saying "Make that pony walk up!" It was only when he got off in the stable yard that he discovered the pony was riderless.

I fractured my skull, (yes I was weraring a riding hat) had a mini brain heamorrhage, was given the Last Rites, as in hospiital for 10 days and in bed for a month, and missed the whole season's hunting. And all for a bally whip!!


----------



## arizonahoney (30 September 2011)

HuntingB said:



			arizonahoney, do you mean how do you hold it when your on board?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Good tip re: the velcro and Rose Folly, your post made me giggle.

So, next question - what length whip, what length thong for a shortarse adult on a 14hh pony?


----------



## chancing (3 October 2011)

My thong is 1 and a 1/4 yards the next size up I found too big personally and Im on 14.2hh

Rosiefolly whereabouts in somerset are you? Who do you hunt with? Love the stories of whip use


----------



## Alec Swan (3 October 2011)

Rose Folly said:



			Thought I'd add a cautionary tale to this. As a 9 year old child, .......
		
Click to expand...

That sounds awful,  but I suppose,  that _back then_,  the view was taken that as you were only a child,  it would have been a relatively simple matter to replace you.  There was none of this current nonsense,  about children and their rights!!  

Those were the days!! 

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (3 October 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			That sounds awful,  but I suppose,  that _back then_,  the view was taken that as you were only a child,  it would have been a relatively simple matter to replace you.  There was none of this current nonsense,  about children and their rights!!  

Those were the days!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 Indeed Alec..and all the better for it too!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (3 October 2011)

AH, I've hunt with a ladies whip but it's got a child size thong on it, we got it from townfields saddlers. I'm about 5"2 and hunt from 12.2 to about 16"2 it does look fairly short on the bigger horses bit is fine on the smaller ones  and doesn't get quite so muddy!!! I have my thong hanging down and it does say that we should in our hunts handbook. It is worth getting you and your horse used to the whip before hunting start with the thong up then gradually let it down, all my ride at pc camp had a try with there ponies and they were all fine.


----------



## Rose Folly (5 October 2011)

Well, thanks Alec Swan and East Kent - that really made me feel loved and cherished!! Made me laugh too. Actually I was the cherished only child, and having arrived home without me, my father had to retrace his steps in the car, as he'd no idea where I'd come adrift. But I was no longer in situ, as a kindly householder had taken me in and stuffed my bleeding head (with me attached I hasten to add) over a bath. My mother didn't half make things hot for him....

Chancing: most of my hunting was in Northumberland. I would now be a total liability in the field, a) because of advancing years and b) because my cob mare has no brakes whatsoever. But I ended my hunting career with two glorious days with the Mendipo Farmers - the most welcoming people to a stranger I could have hoped to meet. On both occasions I rode cracking hirelings (point them and they went, jumping for England) and it was a wonderful way to bow out. Who do you hunt with?


----------



## Rose Folly (5 October 2011)

Or possibly even the MENDIP Farmers. Mendipo is probably a Mexican dance. Sorry!


----------



## chancing (7 October 2011)

I hunt with the west somerset vale me and little cob were newcomers and made to feel exceedingly welcome and especially by lizziej from the forum. Im now totally hooked 

Im from ponteland and the morpeth used to pass us regularly but with having anti parents and not knowing or having any interest before never took much notice. Now free from the reins im 100%pro!


----------



## Maesfen (7 October 2011)

Rose Folly said:



			Or possibly even the MENDIP Farmers. Mendipo is probably a Mexican dance. Sorry!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, they will forever more be known as the Mendipo, it has a certain ring to it don't you think!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (7 October 2011)

Mendipo - hilarious. Just made me choke on my tea all over my desk and keyboard. Perhaps I should be working!!


----------



## Rose Folly (14 October 2011)

Hi Chancing - saw your post belatedly re the Morpeth hounds. Used to occasionally go to their joint meets, but I mainly hunted with the Haydon, Tynedale and North Tyne. We once finished a run with the Tynedale from near the Errington Arms, and finished up on the outskirts of Ponteland. I then had to get my very tired hunting pony home. Led him most of the way - over 14 miles, and ended up in the dark, on the Military Road. I don't suppose you'd last a mile these days before someone smacked into you. Those were the days!!

Glad you got free of the antis. Happy hunting.....


----------



## LizzieJ (15 October 2011)

chancing said:



			I hunt with the west somerset vale me and little cob were newcomers and made to feel exceedingly welcome and especially by lizziej from the forum. Im now totally hooked 

Im from ponteland and the morpeth used to pass us regularly but with having anti parents and not knowing or having any interest before never took much notice. Now free from the reins im 100%pro!
		
Click to expand...

We're very nice


----------



## chancing (15 October 2011)

indeed liz indeed


----------



## auntiemarj (17 October 2011)

Out of interest - the lash is the little coloured string at the end of the THONG.


----------



## irish_only (19 October 2011)

Does anyone know any good thongs about the Mendipo?


----------

